

Who here uses Arc and would like to do a project customizing news.arc? - adrianwaj

Basically, I have been working through a design spec for the last 10 days or so and am looking for someone to implement it.<p>Ideally you have been wanting to hack at the forum anyway. Of course I will pay. It's not really a startup, BUT, there is a business model: users will be able to send messages to their twitter followers according to their location that they enter: good for touring acts.<p>So, you can either be looking for a somewhat small project by which to implement some requirements, or, you can put more creative energy into it and work with someone else who wants to transform the current forum.<p>I actually have a number of enhancements documented and the current spec all but implements just a few.
======
garnet7
You probably want to instead post this at <http://www.arclanguage.org/forum> .

~~~
adrianwaj
There was no response - from a while back.

